# Advice and Information on Surrogacy in U.S.



## Roobee (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I am looking into surrogacy in the U.S.

I have a huge list of questions which you might be able to help with -

1) I am wondering why you decided on using a surrogate in the U.S. as oppose to a U.K. surrogate. 
The biggest positive that I can see in using a U.S. surrogate is that it is a contractually binding agreement, enforceable by law, so that the surrogate has to hand over the baby, whereas in the U.K. it is such a loose arrangement (i.e. not enforceable by law/contract) that the IPs may not end up with the baby. Also, I got this feeling that there is a shortage of surrogates in the U.K., the waiting could be long, as the surrogates get to pick and choose their IPs ... but naturally that is at a huge enormous financial cost.

2) I am finding the idea of using a U.S. surrogate daunting. What is involved and who needs to be involved? 

3) I know that surrogacy is very expensive in the U.S. ... can you give me an idea of the costs of surrogacy (and other additional expenses involved), surrogacy agency, and solicitors, etc.

4) I have heard that there could be problems with bringing the baby back to the U.K. ... lots of legal issues re getting a birth certificate and passport for the baby to enter into the U.K. Have you had experience of this?

5) Have you any recommendations on U.S. surrogate agencies?

6) How did you choose your surrogate and did you have to have an 'interview' in person with her before going ahead with the agreement? Was there a lot of contact between you and your surrogate before and during the IVF cycle, and now during pregnancy? Do you have to make frequent trips out to the U.S. to visit/bond with the surrogate (and your baby)?

7) How long did the whole process take for you ... from finding an agency, a surrogate and a solicitor to starting IVF treatment for your surrogate (i.e. getting all the arrangements into place)?

As you can see/feel, my head is whirling round ... there's just little information out there ... that's what's making the surrogacy route even more daunting and scary!

I hope that I have not bombarded you with too many questions.
Thanks,
Roo


----------



## Want-a-baby (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Roobee,
I will try to answer to some of your questions. However, I would say that probably some of them can only be properly answered by the specialized staff at the surrogacy agencies. I have contacted a few agencies in the USA and they are usually very prompt, professional and helpful. I also have a feeling now that they actually do expect to be "bombarded" with many many questions, since this would mean a solid interest in their services.
As for your questions:
1- I guess the surrogacy process is more straightforward in the USA and it seems like there is a relative "abundance" of surrogates as well;
2- Surrogacy is definitely challenging, but can also be very rewarding. Usually the intended parent(s) are(is) the ones who need to be involved.
3- A Minnesota surrogacy agency, IARC, sent me their estimated costs. If you use your own eggs they will range from U$ 55.290 to U$ 88.000. If you use an egg donor, you should expect to pay from U$72.000 to 101.000.
4- I don't know at this point. Sorry!
5- I have good information from the three following agencies: 
5.1- CSP (www.creatingfamilies.com) - they are in California and Elton John used their services;
5.2- IARC (www.fertilityhelp.com) - they are in Minnesota (excellent reputation);
5.3- Surrogate Alternatives (www.surrogatealternatives.com) - they are in California. 
6 and 7- I don't know at this point. Sorry!

I hope this helps  .
Good luck   , FM


----------



## Roobee (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Futuremom for the useful information. Sounds like you are at the beginning of your surrogacy journey.

I look forward to following your journey ... hope all your effort and hard work pays off.

Best of luck!
R x


----------

